# 
,  -        . ..   ,     .

----------


## NataSPb

.



1.	 .  http://www.devbusiness.ru/index.html
2.	   http://www.cfin.ru/
3.	  http://www.marketing.spb.ru/
4.	    http://www.consult.ru/
5.	.  http://consulting.ru/
6.	-  http://www.aup.ru/books/i002.htm
7.	  .  http://www.goncharuk.ru




1.	   (    ,  . )
2.	      (    ,  . )
3.	 ,  .  .   ,   
4.	 .,  .        (   )
5.	 ..    (   ,       ,  .. .

----------


## A.Megerova

?

----------

.

----------


## A.Megerova

,     ,    .
         :
1.  .                   - ,       .
2. .  ,   .
3. .     ,      ,    -   .        "".   ,                  .

   -  


> 


               ,      :Wink: 

C      !

----------

A.Megerova, NataSPb    !!  :Smilie: )

----------


## Vitpan

.

----------

